# 93010 or 93000



## asims2008 (Aug 1, 2011)

I need some help with these two codes...we are getting denials from MCR for EKG's that are done at the hospital...I have been billing it as 93000-26 but it is saying that the modifier is inconsistent with the procedure code...do I need to start billing it as 93010 and would that need a 26 modifier!! Thanks!


----------



## Cyndi113 (Aug 1, 2011)

My doc reads all EKGs at our hospital. We bill 93010 with no modifier. 93010 is for interpretatinon and report which is exactly what my doc is providing.


----------



## jewlz0879 (Aug 1, 2011)

asims2008 said:


> I need some help with these two codes...we are getting denials from MCR for EKG's that are done at the hospital...I have been billing it as 93000-26 but it is saying that the modifier is inconsistent with the procedure code...do I need to start billing it as 93010 and would that need a 26 modifier!! Thanks!



93000 = global code; billed in office

93010 = professional code; billed in hospital


----------

